# Stoeger Slug Barrel?



## A&M (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a slug barrel for a Stoeger Model 2000, 12 gauge semi-auto? I did a search online and came up with a goose egg.


----------



## steven l hansell (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes. I have one with mine. Never used it though.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 20, 2012)

did you try going to the stoeger web site? i'd imagine there would be a catalog there, which you could download and check. most manu's have their offerings on-line and easily viewed.

good luck!


----------



## A&M (Jan 23, 2012)

I did try going to there website and I couldn't find it on there.  Might have to make some phone calls? Thanks.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 23, 2012)

before i posted, i went to the stoeger web site. it "seemed" easy to find.

here is a link.... look for the blue color text down just a little from the top, where it says something like STOEGER PRODUCT CATALOG, it is like 5.x megs. should download very quickly, unless your on dial-up.


http://www.stoegerindustries.com/support/catalog-request.php

oh yeah, in the interest of another thread... the front page was sporting a TACTICAL O/U. wierd.



A&M said:


> I did try going to there website and I couldn't find it on there.  Might have to make some phone calls? Thanks.


----------

